# Glock 21 ejector lenghth??



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got my used glock 21 "first generation" today for $399.00 +tx.
upon inspection i noticed the ejector seemed a bit shorter than other glock ejectors I've owend.
No i did not notice this when i got it but I've been looking for a good used first gen. glock21 for some time now. Now that i find one for the price i could afford I'm wandering if i made a mistake. If so i don't mind buying another trigger housing w/ejector installed to replace. I know @Lonewolf.com they hav'em for about $8.00. I just don't want to buy one if don't need to. Anyone have a pic of a first gen G21 ejector so I can compare????


----------

